# replacement of fuel filter on 2001 325i



## willyhood (Apr 18, 2011)

Is this a safe job for a novice to undertake? If so, is there a photo guide on Bimmerfest to show me how to do it? How can I know if I need a replacement with a pressure guage?


----------



## Scottji (Feb 28, 2011)

willyhood said:


> Is this a safe job for a novice to undertake? If so, is there a photo guide on Bimmerfest to show me how to do it? How can I know if I need a replacement with a pressure guage?


Yes, easy to do, no need for a pressure gauge, you should simply replace every 30-40k miles, or if car is having fuel supply issues. All you need are jackstands or ramps, some basic metric wrenches and screwdrivers, a bucket, some rags, a fire extinguisher (optional, but recommended), new small hose clamps (important), and that's about it.

The fuel filter is located right under the drivers' side seat, crawl in behind the front wheel. Undo the metal shield so it hangs down a little, and you can reach around it to work. Unscrew the hose clamps, pull the fuel filter off, let the hoses drain into your bucket, clean up spills with rags, and put the new fuel filter on the same way you took the other one off. Note that the OEM hose clamps are loosen-only, which is why you needed to get new hose clamps, otherwise you can't tighten them.

Once everything is buttoned back up, double check your work, make sure any spilled gas is cleaned up, and fire up the engine. Do not be surprised if it stumbles once or twice, or doesn't start at first -- you introduced air into fuel lines, so it just needs to work the air out and it'll be fine.

Or follow this DIY:
http://bimmerinfo.com/diy/fuel-filter/


----------



## willyhood (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott, I can't thank you enough! I appreciate your help and your time!


----------



## Scottji (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy to help. I'm no mechanic, but a fuel filter is one thing I know how to do.


----------



## obsidianlock (Jul 7, 2009)

*Project notes*

I did this when it was cold outside which was not a very good idea.  Pain in the arse. If you can do this when it is warm I highly recommend it. Removing the old nylon fuel hose I damaged them so I had to run out and get some new ones. The fuel hose is 5/16 high pressure nylon fuel hose. Most places will also have the high pressure fuel hose clamps, although this thing is so tight it hardly seems to need any. I eventually had to put a little oil on the metal fuel line to get the hose to actually go on. And another thing, I wish I had taken the fuel filter guard off all the way because I didn't really have enough room to leverage the hose back on. I also put down a plastic garbage bag and a few layers of paper towels to catch any spillage and had 2 glass bowels to catch the fuel that runs out. I then doubled up some cone coffee filters and poured it in my lawn mower.


----------

